# Burstner manual



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there

I know you posted this message a while ago and you may have alrady solved the problem.
If not, we have a Burstner 710i and the manual is printed in all europen languages. A section on each.
The English section is somewhere in the middle.
If you still have a problem and the english is not there you should contact Steve Phillips at Burstenr on [email protected]

See out other posts on our Burstner 710i it has been nothing but trouble from day one.
Please let us know how yours is going.
Good luck.


----------

